# Minimal points owner



## kalima (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi we are brand new to the TS World & have come to these boards to learn lots!..We purchased minimal points with DRI which I know is probably laughable to a lot of people but we didn't want to commit to anything more at this point...we figure that we will hopefully use them for last minute type vacations or off season trips etc...we are located on Vancouver Island, BC, Canada...if there are any others out there who have low points I would like to know how this is working for you & any tips of course Thank you in advance


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 2, 2014)

Look into exchange companies to trade and pick up bonus weeks and last calls.  I have an SFX exchange into a DRI resort, they offer bonus weeks for deposits.  Interval offers AC bonus weeks. Resort Time is one that doesn't require a deposit. TUG last minute rentals!

http://www.resortime.com/vacation/owner.aspx

It's better to rent and use bonus weeks if you can be flexible, rather than owning more.  If you have a bad year you can skip vacation without being tied to paying the maintenance fees.

I had 5 weeks in 2013, two I owned, two bonus, and one last minute rental from here on TUG.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## presley (Jan 2, 2014)

I have read here the Diamond owners have a helpful Facebook.  I don't have a link, but maybe you can search there and find it or find an older thread here that has a link.


----------



## kalima (Jan 2, 2014)

*thanks!*

I have saved my points for this year and also some bonus points into next year...so next year we have a workable number I think!....also we have a free 7 night trip to book as soon as I get my Interval International information..I am hoping to try for something near Disneyland in winter or spring of 2015...subject to availability of course so we may end up with nothing that we want so am keeping my fingers crossed we can pull it off...never been before and have promised the kids we will go soon!


----------



## kalima (Jan 2, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Look into exchange companies to trade and pick up bonus weeks and last calls.  I have an SFX exchange into a DRI resort, they offer bonus weeks for deposits.  Interval offers AC bonus weeks. Resort Time is one that doesn't require a deposit. TUG last minute rentals!
> 
> http://www.resortime.com/vacation/owner.aspx
> 
> ...



[QUESTION FOR YOU PLEASE: I have small number of points and not weeks...how do I rent out points?...do I book something with my points under my name and then put it up for rent? Have you ever done this and NOT been able to rent it out to someone? Thanks so much for your input!!


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 2, 2014)

kalima said:


> [QUESTION FOR YOU PLEASE: I have small number of points and not weeks...how do I rent out points?...do I book something with my points under my name and then put it up for rent? Have you ever done this and NOT been able to rent it out to someone? Thanks so much for your input!!



I've only rented to family members, they pay all fees.  

I was encouraging you to rent (bonus weeks, TUG LMR) versus buying more, if you felt your points were too small to provide all the vacation time you have.  I was giving tips on getting more time from a small point ownership.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 2, 2014)

*DRI Facebook Link*



presley said:


> I have read here the Diamond owners have a helpful Facebook.  I don't have a link, but maybe you can search there and find it or find an older thread here that has a link.



Go to Diamond Resorts Members page on Facebook.  There are about 800 DRI Club members on the site from across the globe. There is a great deal of information there as well. We will provide you with all the information you want plus some.


----------



## kalima (Jan 2, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> Go to Diamond Resorts Members page on Facebook.  There are about 800 DRI Club members on the site from across the globe. There is a great deal of information there as well. We will provide you with all the information you want plus some.



Thank you...I already found a FB page for Diamond but didn't know there was another!! Thank you so much! I have just sent a request to join it...the company FB page has barely anything...I want to chat with real members etc


----------



## artringwald (Jan 2, 2014)

I joined the DRI owners Facebook group, but stopped following it because most of the discussion is about European destinations. Here's the link if anyone is interested in joining:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/6178828475/


----------



## winger (Jan 3, 2014)

kalima said:


> I have saved my points for this year and also some bonus points into next year...so next year we have a workable number I think!....also we have a free 7 night trip to book as soon as I get my Interval International information..I am hoping to try for something near Disneyland in winter or spring of 2015...subject to availability of course so we may end up with nothing that we want so am keeping my fingers crossed we can pull it off...never been before and have promised the kids we will go soon!


Sorry to disappoint, but no DRI property near Disneyland, except for the newly acquired property in Capistrano Beach which could be too far a drive for most.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Not that far.*



winger said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but no DRI property near Disneyland, except for the newly acquired property in Capistrano Beach which could be too far a drive for most.



I live about a ten minute drive to the Riviera Spa and Resort in Capistrano Beach and about 20 to 25 from Disneyland. With no traffic you can make it from that resort to Disneyland in about 30-35 minutes. However, there will be traffic, but if you get in the carpool lane and don't travel during rush hour, you can get there in about 45. By California standards a 35 mile drive is not far.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 3, 2014)

*Rent Points*

I just noticed that DRI offers the ability to rent points.  This may be an effective way to learn the system without a long term obligation.  This may be a benefit limited to Sliver / Gold / Platinum members. 

Read the threads on resales.  You can acquire a large point contract in one of the collections that you enjoy.  You don't have to add it to the club as long as you can enjoy the resorts within that collection.



stephen


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2014)

One key to having a small number of points. When DRI offers it specials use them to book an exchange.  Good luck.


----------



## kalima (Jan 3, 2014)

thank you everyone!....my free week that I need to book soon has to be done through Interval International...haven't been able to get on that site yet as don't have my login info yet...still waiting on that...so hopefully I can be not far from Disneyland booking through them?


----------

